# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Khoe máy in phẵng vừa DIY xong

## baotrieu81

Làm từ máy R1400. Chạy bằng con step size 57

----------

biết tuốt, h-d, Tuanlm, vusvus

----------


## baotrieu81

Chân dung của nó

----------


## taih2

> Chân dung của nó


Bơm mực nha bác. Bác in thử trên vật liệu cứng chưa ? Bác xài mực gì ?

----------


## Thai Khang

Bác làm cái bàn chạy như nào vậy, có cần cài đặt gì không ? Hình như máy khổ A3 đúng không.

----------


## baotrieu81

> Bác làm cái bàn chạy như nào vậy, có cần cài đặt gì không ? Hình như máy khổ A3 đúng không.


bàn trượt dùng ray tròn, chạy con step size 57. Mình dùng arduino để điều khiển step.

----------

